# EEE points what to do



## AJCts411 (Aug 2, 2019)

I received a email today regarding 130 EEE points about to expire.   I have never used points or traded preferring to use/rent my weeks.    I understand that this is not very many points, and that I would need to call GOHYATT to transfer to II (I think).  Don;t think this is a big deal even if they were lost.  But how can one do a search, (even for a few nights) to find whats available? Is there any options to top up the points?  Really know little about EEE, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## echino (Aug 2, 2019)

EEE points are already in II. 130 is not enough for a full week exchange, but you may find a last minute short exchange (exchange fees apply), or get a discount on a hotel exchange (additional cash payment may or may not be required). Look on II website.


----------



## AJCts411 (Aug 2, 2019)

echino said:


> EEE points are already in II. 130 is not enough for a full week exchange, but you may find a last minute short exchange (exchange fees apply), or get a discount on a hotel exchange (additional cash payment may or may not be required). Look on II website.



Thanks.  I loged in and found the short stay exchange.  So if I select a 90 point exchange, I am asked to select which week..as in one of my reserved weeks for 2019.  I don;t see an option for using EE points, nor can I see anywhere where they are shown to be selected.


----------



## echino (Aug 2, 2019)

Yes, it's strange that Hyatt website tells you how many points you have in EEE, but II website does not. On the II website, just select any of your weeks (doesn't matter which one), then on the next page it will show how many points you need for an exchange. If you select an exchange that required more points than you have in EEE, then the remaining points will be taken from your CUP, so be careful. Look at hotel exchange as well, that may also work well for a small amount of remaining points.


----------



## AJCts411 (Aug 2, 2019)

echino said:


> Yes, it's strange that Hyatt website tells you how many points you have in EEE, but II website does not. On the II website, just select any of your weeks (doesn't matter which one), then on the next page it will show how many points you need for an exchange. If you select an exchange that required more points than you have in EEE, then the remaining points will be taken from your CUP, so be careful. Look at hotel exchange as well, that may also work well for a small amount of remaining points.




Thanks, I will give that a try.


----------



## cafeirene (Aug 2, 2019)

not sure if West Coast/Tahoe is of any interest to you or if you can add it on to another trip, but one low point surprise I found to use up spare EEE points in my bucket was for Marriott Timberlodge (at Heavenly) for a non ski season.  Since snow is more road hazard than fun if you don't ski, we look to shoulder or mud season anyway. 

There may be some similar Marriott properties closer to you that are appealing even in the off season.  I think what you want are short term or getaway exchanges.


----------

